# Purely Poultry?



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Has anyone ordered chicks from here.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Ive only ordered from Meyer hatchery or murray McMurray. I like McMurray better.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I have only bought eggs and that was eggs from efowl. I was very happy and had a wonderful hatch.


----------



## cdavis72137 (Sep 20, 2014)

I order from welp hatchery and have had nothing but good experiences with them


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

only one review from yelp and it was good

http://www.yelp.com/biz/purely-poultry-fremont


----------

